# What do you think about CURREN watches?



## 151834

So, what do you think. Are they good??

They look good and they are cheap. You can find a lot of them on eBay. I want to buy one so I need an opinion!

Thanks!


----------



## mercy.nick

Yes , i think they look good and not cheap


----------



## 151834

mercy.nick said:


> Yes , i think they look good and not cheap


Please dont leave useless posts!


----------



## lucus

i did not know about curren watch,i search the curren watch in google,i see it in lookforwatch.com,you can ask the lookforwatch service,Curren Watches - Professional China Brand Steel Watches,Leather Watches,Mechanical Watches And Quartz Watches Factory


----------



## tomjoad

eBay brands like Curren, KaKa, Chenxi, etc are really cheap. There is nothing wrong with them - I have a Kaka and 2 Chenxi's but they are cheap and poorly plated base metal. After a while sweat and water wears the plating off and soon the watch looks bad. And the bands and bracelets are cheap, uncomfortable and prone to damage.

If you like the style, buy it. Just realize your not getting a watch that is built to last. I bought mine because they are cheap 'homages' to styles of watches I was currently thinking about. Buying and wearing them helped me make a decision on whether or not to buy them.


----------



## gabore

tomjoad said:


> eBay brands like Curren, KaKa, Chenxi, etc are really cheap. There is nothing wrong with them - I have a Kaka and 2 Chenxi's but they are cheap and poorly plated base metal. After a while sweat and water wears the plating off and soon the watch looks bad. And the bands and bracelets are cheap, uncomfortable and prone to damage.
> 
> If you like the style, buy it. Just realize your not getting a watch that is built to last. I bought mine because they are cheap 'homages' to styles of watches I was currently thinking about. Buying and wearing them helped me make a decision on whether or not to buy them.


Very true. I have a Curren that I just got as xmas present. After a few hours of use, I notice I lost a decoration screw from above the hourglass (leaving a very visible hole behind that will certainly collect dust) and some tiny bents and scratches on the metal-looking circle around the hourglass...


----------



## nh_777

I bought a Curren watch for no other reason than because I have one suit that none of my other watches really went with properly. So I bought a Curren from a certain Chinese website for under $10 which matches the suit perfectly.

It is definitely better than you would expect for the price - I doubt anyone would peg it for a $9 watch when I wear it with my suit. But that said it is not going to fool anyone who looks at it closely. The prime irritant for me is the lack of precision with the crystal... something about it just looks off. Even the cheapest Seiko has an absolutely precision-engineered crystal but the Curren doesn't have that. 

But for the money, Curren certainly isn't a bad purchase. If it lasts two years with infrequent use (maybe 1x a week max) I'd say that I got my money's worth.


----------



## Dan83bz

gabore said:


> got as xmas present


Who was the ar$e that gave you that as as Xmas pressie ? :O And not to say people in DK are poor and can't afford at least a Lorus.

All these Chinese , 2 for 5$ brands are simply a waste of that little money you pay for them.


----------



## stevebos

I had one that I bought for about 5bucks for my trip to Cuba didn't feel like taking a chance and losing my watch. I can't say much about it the quailty is about the same as 20$ walmart watch is you do buy one don't expect much from it. If you like the style of it go for it but don't expect it to be anything out of this world

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900
Support your local paramedics...Run with scissors.


----------



## allimercy

I bought 2 curren watches from this site as well Curren Watch Website, so far I have not heard any problem with those watches. The funny thing is that when you wear it, people admire it and think it's expensive.


----------



## jonjoseph

Good watches .I bought a square "gold " one as it`s in a 50s Gubelin style. I have a Gubelin clock so it is a distant relative .The Watch has lost half a second in the last month compared with the Atomic Time. Pretty good if you want to know the time.


----------



## john111

Appreciate if someone who owns a curren can leave a couple of pics on the thread Never heard of it want to check them out.


----------



## jonjoseph

John111 Google Curren watches --Images. They make masses of different designs . They shoot themselves in the foot by making some watches with imitation dials inset in the face. That is just silly. A big black mark for that . Make sure all the dials work .They do tell you when they are just for appearance. People will laugh at you for that .


----------



## john111

Curren watches should be used as a start up watch since they are cheap for every day use that even if it breaks you won't feel bad.


----------



## crobalt

Here are pics with two Currens. I ordered them online on a whim for about 4,5 € apiece, got both black and white to meet minimum order requirement. Date dial is prop on these ones, it's just for the show but of course I only learned this after receiving the watch. On black it's more discreet, I can live with that. Watches do feel nice and heavy, not sure about the longevity. They're fairly accurate so far, it's been a month and they haven't lost or gained a minute yet, I haven't checked the seconds.
The reason I bought them in the first place was to try on a black watch which I've never had before. I kind of like the black one, probably going to sell the white one on flea market for 5 € and make 50 cents profit or something.


----------



## jonjoseph

The Square Curren watch in a gold colour has gold markers and gold hands. It`s very similar to the Gubelin 50 s watch but it was hard to tell the time unless I was in good light. I used some red lacquer paint and a very thin needle to paint the hands red , same colour as the second hand. It`s perfect now. I can prop it up 15 feet away and still read the time. The colour matches very well . I had to struggle to get at the hands as I don`t know the trick to take out the works . The date works too . A very accurate watch .


----------



## StufflerMike

What would "accurate" mean in terms of sec/24hrs or per month, year please ?


----------



## Mike20

Old thread, but I just bought some of them. Again

I once had the funny idea to order several super cheap watches from a retailer. One was a current. I kinda liked it. Looked nice and comfy. Also seems more or lees accurate.
I how ever give it a friends who never wore a watch and wanted to get used to them.

Now I orderd some more of their model 8182A








You might notice the detail. 
And if you are a group of 7 doing the watch "the same way" this might be fun to go out like this.


----------



## HoustonReal

I have one Curren, and it's garbage. Bad finish overall. The crown's finish was destroyed after 2 days. The crown is copper, so it looks OK if it's freshly polished. There are tool marks where the "alloy"(zinc?) case was taken out of the casting. They just sprayed the finish over the rough scrapes between the lugs. Did I mention there's no lume, at all?

It keeps time OK because it's quartz, but these are 1 month disposable watches. They make Q&Q watches look good. Also, most of the Curren watches feature fake subdials that do nothing.

I bought mine for $4.25, and I regret wasting the money.

The Dream








The Reality The watch is less than 2 weeks old.


----------



## Mike20

I got some more and I still think it OK.
Its a perfect watch for those who want to start wearing one again and don't want to spend too much money.


----------



## morg.k24

haven't really used any of before, i have seen lots of cool ones


----------



## imprezhouse

design is really good. but for short term fashion need, no harm to purchase it.


----------



## getawatch.net

curren they Good and Cheap Watches i bought 5 diffrent watches and i still used them and they working well with water


----------



## hendyir

I got this one that's a Panerai homage. In 2 months the paint job is chipped here and there (eventhough i only use it for working in an office) and one of the springbar have broken (to be fair, i like chopping & changing my straps).

So, not a good experience for me. Fairly though, i got it for only $7 or something.


----------



## Mike20

Meanwhile I own several more. 
They are still quite accurate. 

And they are not known.
So many people ask me about my watch.

As some know I am a right wearer and so people pay attention

I also know someone who started with a CURREN and now wears a much more expensive watch.


----------



## rascardf

There are pretty good watches though, cheap but as an expensive looks.


----------



## StufflerMike

rascardf said:


> ...... cheap but as an expensive looks.


That does not make them good ?!!


----------



## raceface01

I bought one. I'm quite impressed with it. Not as nice as my Citizen Altichron haha but that was 20 times the cost.


----------



## boeyong

I LOVE CURREN analog watches with calendar windows. What irks me is that while CURREN has many styles I like, their "sub dial" models feature faux dials for show only. I don't mind paying a bit more for the real working dials where sub dials are concerned. Hope CURREN sees this post and make one or more models that feature this


----------



## INTP-T

Please don't buy them. They are absolute [email protected] My roommate's got one. The sundials are fake. The watch feels very light and cheaply made ( like really cheap, I have never seen something this bad) and the bracelet is even worser. To top it off it has started to rust as well.














Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## wigovsky

I have never been a watch guy, checking my phone was a way to go, but not so long ago I felt a temptation to get one, I saw a thread about budget watches and this one catched my eye, this is my daily driver, so it already has a little scratch on the glass cover, although I tried to wear it carefully. Now I can't imagine being without a watch it feels convenient to check time and date in an instant, also I really like it as a accessory so it is a win win for me. By the way, originally it came with blue-red-white strap, but the one in budged guide had similar strap to mine, it looked more anesthetic for me and I decided to change it out to a blue-white one.


----------



## sopourn

Poor quality. Paint is chipping after one use. Band broke after wearing 3 days. Terrible Chinese product. Don't buy.


----------



## TypeSly

nh_777 said:


> I bought a Curren watch for no other reason than because I have one suit that none of my other watches really went with properly. So I bought a Curren from a certain Chinese website for under $10 which matches the suit perfectly.
> 
> It is definitely better than you would expect for the price - I doubt anyone would peg it for a $9 watch when I wear it with my suit. But that said it is not going to fool anyone who looks at it closely. The prime irritant for me is the lack of precision with the crystal... something about it just looks off. Even the cheapest Seiko has an absolutely precision-engineered crystal but the Curren doesn't have that.
> 
> But for the money, Curren certainly isn't a bad purchase. If it lasts two years with infrequent use (maybe 1x a week max) I'd say that I got my money's worth.


Question is... Why are you wearing a $9 watch with your suit?


----------



## ConvicTech

They are not good quality watches although they look good


----------



## zoomdust

I Purchased 2 Curren Watches, just because they were so cheap. In the harsh Australian conditions they are okay, however they eventually end up looking pretty ordinary with scratches and paint peeling off. The thing about Curren watches are that they are Chinese, and as with most things from this country they are poorly made, with poor workmanship and poor quality materials. But then these guys are not in it because they love horology and want to build quality lasting watch mechanisms that will leave a legacy in the world of horology, they are in it to make a quick buck from you. Their legacy will be the fact they end up in landfill and unlikely to breakdown for hundreds of centuries.

I have the Exactor Ocean & Blue Steel because the design looked reasonable. I wear these everywhere I would never wear my real quality watches of which some are over 110 years old. I don't really care if they look cheap, as they contain a quartz mechanism they are going to tell time relatively accurately for a reasonable length of time. So to answer your question;

*If you want these watches to show off to people* that you have a wonderful horological time piece strapped on your wrist, then do not buy these watches. You will look silly and most people with a reasonable knowledge of horology will simply laugh at you.
*If you want these watches to tell accurate time* then they will do the job, but be prepared for the look of the watch to deteriorate quickly.
*If you want these watches to stand the test of time* shake yourself into some reality, they will contribute to landfill and the reminisce of these cheap Chinese concoctions will be discovered by the next life form to habitat our planet, long after we have died of our own doing.
*If you want these watches for any other reason, like a wheel stop for your sons bike* then for $40Au they'll do the job for a very very long time.

Hope this helps you, a little bit.


----------



## zoomdust

zoomdust said:


> I Purchased 2 Curren Watches, just because they were so cheap. In the harsh Australian conditions they are okay, however they eventually end up looking pretty ordinary with scratches and paint peeling off. The thing about Curren watches are that they are Chinese, and as with most things from this country they are poorly made, with poor workmanship and poor quality materials. But then these guys are not in it because they love horology and want to build quality lasting watch mechanisms that will leave a legacy in the world of horology, they are in it to make a quick buck from you. Their legacy will be the fact they end up in landfill and unlikely to breakdown for hundreds of centuries.
> 
> I have the Exactor Ocean & Blue Steel because the design looked reasonable. I wear these everywhere I would never wear my real quality watches of which some are over 110 years old. I don't really care if they look cheap, as they contain a quartz mechanism they are going to tell time relatively accurately for a reasonable length of time. So to answer your question;
> 
> *If you want these watches to show off to people* that you have a wonderful horological time piece strapped on your wrist, then do not buy these watches. You will look silly and most people with a reasonable knowledge of horology will simply laugh at you.
> *If you want these watches to tell accurate time* then they will do the job, but be prepared for the look of the watch to deteriorate quickly.
> *If you want these watches to stand the test of time* shake yourself into some reality, they will contribute to landfill and the reminisce of these cheap Chinese concoctions will be discovered by the next life form to habitat our planet, long after we have died of our own doing.
> *If you want these watches for any other reason, like a wheel stop for your sons bike* then for $40Au they'll do the job for a very very long time.
> 
> Hope this helps you, a little bit.


UPDATE (22 March 2019): I have been tracking the time of this watch and so far over 5 days it has not lost any time, although I am doing this by eye. Here is the image of the watch that I have had for over 5 months.


----------



## DFNS

I just bought 2 CURREN watches, the 'Military Chrome'[M:8020] and the 'Pioneer Thesis'[M:8217]. They are not bad $20-30 level budget watches. The scam in my opinion is the promotional ads by the CURREN Store that appear regularly when I visit many web sites and that claim that these CURREN watches are $250-$350 watches (or whatever) but if you buy one or more now you get a 90% discount; that is BS. On most of the watches the cute dials and so on on the face are decorative, although the 'Pioneer Thesis' does have a real calendar date. When there are 'buttons' above and below the 'crown' (the part you pull out to set the time) they are fake.
You can buy equivalent watches (and probably for less) at places like Walmart and you won't have to wait 2 months or more for them to be delivered to you.
I cannot comment yet on how they will last and stand up over time and wear. I do note that they have pop-off backs (to access the battery for replacement).


----------



## supawabb

They look like bargain discount mall watches. Buy a Citizen or a Seiko 5 instead.


----------



## Marcinek

Apparently I bought curren watch with metal strap. I cant resize it. Holes look like they are soldered. DAE have the same problem? Ill update my post later with photos.


----------



## jalisco

My first and last Curren went directly to the trash bin


----------



## carlosimery

wigovsky said:


> I have never been a watch guy, checking my phone was a way to go, but not so long ago I felt a temptation to get one, I saw a thread about budget watches and this one catched my eye, this is my daily driver, so it already has a little scratch on the glass cover, although I tried to wear it carefully. Now I can't imagine being without a watch it feels convenient to check time and date in an instant, also I really like it as a accessory so it is a win win for me. By the way, originally it came with blue-red-white strap, but the one in budged guide had similar strap to mine, it looked more anesthetic for me and I decided to change it out to a blue-white one.
> 
> View attachment 12450257


Wrong Forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

Curren have aimed a few of their watches at kinda homaging to the Kingsmen film watches which I believe are Tag-Heur?  I do like their rose gold and brown combo's but they are Chinese made and prob made by the million in some cheerless Shenzuen factory and sold cheap.

Its certainly a way to get a cheap chrono that looks quite good, one of the chrono's are fitted with big red or blue top buttons which looks cool, I will prob get one in the end in the brown strap, rose gold finishings as I am a fiend for copper coloured stuff anyway


----------



## 2star

So i finally came across one on ebay and turns out i know the seller so i asked for a proper review they are amusing to the eye and i find them so interesting however the prices is what i slightly disagree on i think they are overpriced.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I think if the company left off the huge name on some of them it would be a lot better, the one I fancied has this great big engraving on the lug area and it just looked cheesy imho, its why I chose the first Chinese automatic called a military royale because the name wasn't some Asian sounding thing that might mean all manners of things over there but to us westerners just equates to cheese lol Saying that, one of my favourite £3ish Chinese quartz is called a Xi which has a pretty cool full lume dial and I wear that often and don't care about it being named after the Chinese president  It is also a pretty darned good go at ripping off a Citizen "flieger" which in turn was a "homage" (I dislike that word, prefer "rip off" tbh) of the erstwhile German pieces. I have noticed several Chinese "brands" are upping their game and their prices, one similar to Curran is Jaragar and I have noticed they are moving from the lowest tier up a notch or two and prices upwards accordingly, could be Curran will be in a year or two eating into the traditional lower mid range markets but I think the likes of Seiko have little to worry about for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Neomentat

Fashion watch are getting expensive when its associated with a fashion brand. But still I see people pay $400 and up for a Gucci watch that's worth $50 at most.


----------



## V10k

I own $4,000 Sinns and Omegas. I also own very cheap watches like Curren that cost me less than $10 which also work fine. If I like the look of a watch I will buy it. I am no watch snob and I know full well I will get what I pay for.


----------



## V10k

Dodgydruid said:


> ...one of my favourite £3ish Chinese quartz is called a Xi which has a pretty cool full lume dial and I wear that often and don't care about it being named after the Chinese president  It is also a pretty darned good go at ripping off a Citizen "flieger" which in turn was a "homage" (I dislike that word, prefer "rip off" tbh) of the erstwhile German pieces...I have noticed several Chinese "brands" are upping their game and their prices, one similar to Curran is Jaragar and I have noticed they are moving from the lowest tier up a notch or two and prices upwards accordingly, could be Curran will be in a year or two eating into the traditional lower mid range markets but I think the likes of Seiko have little to worry about for the foreseeable future.


The term "rip off" is usually associated with something that is either overpriced, a con or useless rather than having a similar design. Curren, Jaragar and Citizen designs (all of which I own) are none of those. Seiko are also known to use more expensive brands' designs from time to time (no pun intended) but they're still very good watches at reasonable prices.


----------



## Stephen2020

I bought one of these last June, no problems with it, cost something like £9.95, excellent for the price. Might be worth it just for the strap.


----------



## Chascomm

Stephen2020 said:


> I bought one of these last June, no problems with it, cost something like £9.95, excellent for the price. Might be worth it just for the strap.
> 
> View attachment 14777799


Totally on-trend, but with some original quirks. :-!


----------



## kostependrhs

Better avoid. Its quite crappy quality. At that price take a look at Naviforce brand.


----------



## V10k

🤣 You think a $25 watch is more reliable?


----------



## seadial

I think the CURREN watches are pretty good for the small amount of money that you pay for them. There are certainly chronometers produced with decorative sub-dials, but they also make chronometers where all the sub-dials work and usually for another 15 bucks or so extra for those models, sometimes less. Their watch cases will certainly scratch up and chip, but only if you are wearing your watch while working on your car or in the workshop where it may be whacked on something sharp or unyielding, otherwise they seem to hold up OK. I notice that another brand, NIBOSI, makes the exact same watches in a few styles, so these "brand names" may just be what they happen to place on the current output coming out from the one factory, basically "badge engineering". I recently bought this NIBOSI watch because of the yellow dial colour, but bar the date window, which is a sector cut-out, it is the exact same watch as the CURREN which has a single numeral date window. I also have the same CURREN in brown and rose gold and all the watches were blemish free, but came in minimal packaging (which I discard anyway). You wear them until you get bored with them and then move onto something else.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I am a fan of the brown/black/rose gold Curren's, look very much like the watches in Kingsman the film imho.

I think some of these watches get a poor ride simply because of the price rather than the actual quality, if you look back to the first Tevise they were pretty dire with wipe off gold tone bracelets, chintzy dials and then the brand started getting better and now are rated a very good budget watch.

I bought a Lige rose gold and blue chrono from Aliexpress and put it on a very heavy Ingersoll rose gold bracelet and the watch looks amazing and is my "to go out in" watch and it is fully functional with quite a nice layout of working sub dials as them fake sub dial watches irritate me immensely lol Yet I do have one fake sub dialler in my little collection, only because I abs adore the stainless steel and black layout of the case and bracelet, a very masculine watch I don't care about getting bashed up.


----------



## seadial

zoomdust said:


> UPDATE (22 March 2019): I have been tracking the time of this watch and so far over 5 days it has not lost any time, although I am doing this by eye. Here is the image of the watch that I have had for over 5 months.
> 
> View attachment 13996475
> View attachment 13996477
> View attachment 13996487


I have the exact same watch and have had it for about 6 months, it gets cycled around with a bunch of other watches, but so far it looks unmarked and is as pristine as yours. All the sub-dials work and the reason why I bought it was the blue dial color as the shade is not common on many watches regardless of their price. The big range of color combinations is what distinguishes these Chinese watches in any particular model, depending on taste some are more desirable than others. One drawback is keep them away from water as in dipping them into a bucket or tub of water to fish something out which you want to retrieve, you may get away with it, but multi-penetration watches at these prices don't have good sealing.


----------



## nudie

I followed their instagram page and their watch designs are not bad actually. Price wise was reasonable.


----------

